# NavyDoc cannot be controlled, reinforcements needed



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Little background on this massive Bomb, A while back the Doc needed someone to receive and ship a little something. I told him no problem, as I shipped boxes to my son where he is all the time. Received the box, removed the caution to children sticker on it  and shipped away. Well, I am humbled by his generosity. Paul, you outdid yourself and I thank you, Man am I going to enjoy Hawaii, every day a different cigar from the southern country Though I'm not a ole pro on these cigars, list is below; Correct me anyone if I missed the Names, I do know the PSD4 
Cuaba Generoso Perfecto, I heard these are great.
Partagas Coronas ? I think.
Bolivar Royal, can't wait for this one, will be my first Bolivar
Monte Edmundo, oh yeah baby.
ERDM Choix, can you say oh yeah baby again  
Partagas SD4, yes
Hoyo Petit 
RASS
Padron 26 # 2
A Fuente Anejo Reserva # 46
I believe two A Fuente Work Of Art
A Fuent Pyramid # 77
And to blow me out of the water, Opus X Fuente Fuente. 
Paul, thank you, I will enjoy all. 
P.S. are you married


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow!!!!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

wow!!!
you're hardly going to notice you're in hawaii, what with all those smokes for distraction...


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd give that a Big HOLY MAZZOLIE!!!!!!


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

Someone w/ a lot of credits to spare should change Paul's custom user title to "crack fiend". I swear he is a hound - where ever cigars are being discussed/sold/advertised, he is not far behind, hot on the trail. 

That is an incredible High Quality bomb - thanks for showing the pictures! 

Where are you going in Hawaii? Just on vacation? I spent 10 days there on my honeymoon this past October. Best 10 day trip of my entire life. Visited Kauai first followed by Maui. Definitely breathtaking. Let me know if I could be of any service! Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

What a bomb! Nice hit Doc.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

It's a good thing we don't all live together....

I can just imagine the sibling style fight,

"No YOU ARE NOT!" 

"I get to help Doc with this shippment...." 

"No, I do, I do." 

:bx :c :gn 


Way to go Doc... a very nice hit. 

Hope that trip to the Island is perfect!


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow is what I said when I opened it, unbelievable. Hey Steel, heading to the Big Isalnd staying at the Hilton Resort. Lived a few years in Oahu at the base there in the 60's. Went back there two years ago. I hear the Big Island is nice, hope they allow cigar smoke, because there's no stopping me know :w


Steeltown said:


> Someone w/ a lot of credits to spare should change Paul's custom user title to "crack fiend". I swear he is a hound - where ever cigars are being discussed/sold/advertised, he is not far behind, hot on the trail.
> 
> That is an incredible High Quality bomb - thanks for showing the pictures!
> 
> Where are you going in Hawaii? Just on vacation? I spent 10 days there on my honeymoon this past October. Best 10 day trip of my entire life. Visited Kauai first followed by Maui. Definitely breathtaking. Let me know if I could be of any service! Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

If you've never checked out Kauai, I'd strongly recommend it at some point. Granted I've never been anywhere besides those 2 islands, so I can't comment on Oahu or the big island. But Kauai truely is breathtaking, so much to do there. Very much a "tropical adventure", whereas I'd say Maui was a "tropical paradise" with all the great food, sun, and beaches. 

I've never been to any other islands (or any other country other than Canada), so I am not very familar w/ incredible vacation destinations, but I can say I really enjoyed those islands. 

I hope your trip is relaxing and fun! Great weather, great food, and great smokes!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

P-Town Smokes said:


> Wow is what I said when I opened it, unbelievable. Hey Steel, heading to the Big Isalnd staying at the Hilton Resort.


Nice. Stayed there for a few days a couple years back.
I don't know if it was just us or people in general who call it "disneyland" for its large size and variety of swimming pools. Oh yeah, and the monorail and gondolas for getting around.
Only downside was how expensive all the restaurants at the hotel are (especially for breakfast / lunch).


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Holy canoli!


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Only downside was how expensive all the restaurants at the hotel are (especially for breakfast / lunch).


When I went we got the breakfast buffet included in the package. It turned out to be a good deal - my wife and I just dominated the breakfast, eating whatever in sight, and then didn't really eat lunch, which worked out well when we were out exploring/hiking/driving off road, and didn't have to worry about finding food. We'd bring some snacks. Then we'd just eat a nice dinner. I think that did save money and was a smart move.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

WOW Don............... Paul do you need me to walk your dog, take out the trash, wash dishes. :r Just kiddin, nice hit bro. Congrats Don..


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Increadible Doc...That is one serious attack on poor Don there...I hope he will be ok  Enjoy the island man


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Now that's a MOAB!! Enjoy them in paradise Don!!

WTG Doc!!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Don...Thanks again for your help. Enjoy HI brother.....Trade ya some wine??? :al


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow! Very nice play, Doc!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> WOW Don............... Paul do you need me to walk your dog, take out the trash, wash dishes. :r Just kiddin, nice hit bro. Congrats Don..


Oh, I see how it is!! Going to other's for cubans huh???????? CRRRRRRAAACCCKKK!!! Let that keep you in line!!!

Sorry about that Paul, he has to be reeled back in every now and then. See if I loan my whip out to anyone again. A little bit of freedom and he acts like a tramp..LOL

Great hit Paul!!! Congrats Don, you need help smoking any of those give me a hollar!! :r


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I am jealous!  

The Work Of Arts look like they are WOA Maduros! 
The A Fuente 77 is the Anejo Shark! 
Believe it or not those 3 are ever harder to come by than the Opus...
It appears the Padron '26 is the #9.

I'll let someone else fill you in on the Cubans.. 

Very very nice bomb, Way to go and Congrats..


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Holy Shat!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Great job Paul, very nice play!!!


----------

